# beulen schlimm?



## SnaggedPrisma (7. Juni 2013)

habe diverse beulen sind diese schlimm oder zu ignorieren?


----------



## potsdamradler (7. Juni 2013)

Moin,

das müsste man am Gesamtprojekt sehen..,die Dellen allein sehen nicht dramatisch aus.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (14. Juni 2013)

auf den Bildern schlecht zu sehen, wie tief sind die Dellen im Rahmen?


----------

